# Flying over snowgeese??



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

I was talking to a local pilot, and hunter, and he said he was out flying the other day when he looked down on a field full of snow geese. He said there was well over 50k. I was wondering, has anybody every flown over a field and looked at exactly how they are sitting? That would make it easy to have a super realistic spread right?


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

google it there are pictures on there of people taking pictures while flying over snow geese in a field


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Just spread the decoys out A LOT and put the blinds up wind edge and start killing geese.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

bluebird said:


> Just spread the decoys out A LOT and put the blinds up wind edge and start killing geese.


 I am not a first timer here. I am just always looking for improvements.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I too agree it would be great to see some photos from the air of geese feeding in a field. Plus I would love to see spreads from the air as well. Then you can see if decoys are too close together, too far apart, blinds sticking out, placement of flyiers, kill holes to small, etc. You can compare what you do to what other do to what the birds themselves do. Because looking at ground level you can only see about 20% of what it really looks like.

There is always room to improve with tactics.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

there was a photo posted on the refuge forums a while back of an aerial view of a snow goose spread. it was interesting to see and definitely makes a guy re-consider a few things.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I think it was from the guys at White Rock Decoys. But was it the picture of the decoys stacked all around the blinds and then the rest of the spread very loose.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Chuck Smith said:


> I think it was from the guys at White Rock Decoys. But was it the picture of the decoys stacked all around the blinds and then the rest of the spread very loose.


yeah thats the one i'm thinking of.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

You can make your own ecaller pretty cheap


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

teamshakeandbake said:


> You can make your own ecaller pretty cheap


Yupp and I got a pepperoni pizza in my pickup. From the tuesday before last.


----------

